# Erste daten zu Sandy Bridge-EP durchgesickert



## Mix3ry (13. Juli 2011)

Es sind erste Daten zur neuen Sandy Bridge - E Plattform für Sockel 2011 aufgetaucht. Dabei handelt es sich hier um eine Xeon Version die 8 kerne +HT hat und somit über ganze 16 Threads verfügt.
Zudem verfügt die CPU über 20mb L3-Cache und der TDP liegt bei 150 Watt bei einer Spannung von 1.18 v bei einem 3Ghz Takt pro kern.

Was auch noch auffällt, ist der enorme Größenunterschied zu Ivy/Sandy Bridge LGA 1155

Erste Benchmarks gibt es leider noch nicht. 
Ich kann mir aber gut denken, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert bis man erste werte kennt, wenn die EP ende 2011 kommen soll und die E Plattform anfang 2012.




Quelle: Sandy Bridge-EP får 8 kärnor och 150W TDP vid 3,0 GHz


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Der größen Vergleich ist ja schonmal gigantisch !
Nur leider kann ich nicht die Sprache lesen ^^ 

8Kerne und insgesamt 16 Threads hört sich enorm an und 20MB L3 Cache hört sich fantastisch an und für die Leistung sind 150Wat eig. ganz okey.


----------



## XE85 (13. Juli 2011)

Mix3ry schrieb:


> ....... bei einer Spannung von 1.81 v bei einem 3Ghz Takt pro kern.



Also das ist garantiert ein Auslesefehler - mit 1,81V wäre die CPU längst gegrillt.

Auch die von CPU-z angegebene TDP muss nicht zwangsläufig stimmen - siehe aktuell beim Bulldozer

mfg


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also das ist garantiert ein Auslesefehler - mit 1,81V wäre die CPU längst gegrillt.
> 
> Auch die Avon CPU-z angegebene TDP muss nicht zwangsläufig stimmen - siehe aktuell beim Bulldozer
> 
> mfg


 Wollte ich auch gerade sagen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (13. Juli 2011)

CPU-Z liest 1,181V aus.


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Juli 2011)

Auf dem Bild in der Quelle sind aber 1,*1*81V drauf.


----------



## Adam West (13. Juli 2011)

Da steht ja auch 1,181 V 
Screens selbst anschauen Leute 

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr euch die Bilder angesehen hättet, wüsstet ihr, dass dort 1,*1*81 V steht^^ Die 150W TDP empfinde ich als realistisch.

Edit: Zu langsam^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

Das passiert mir auch immer ^^ 1.7V für 4 GHz :p


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pal_Calimero (13. Juli 2011)

Einige haben sich wohl d. Screen nicht genau geschaut

Schon recht interessant, auch wenn man die Leistung nie voll ausstöpfen wird. Ich werd auf AMD warten... Zulange, zuviel schon Intel gehabt!

Und wie immer ist P/L sehr wichtig


----------



## Mix3ry (13. Juli 2011)

Ausgebessert 

Natürlich 1.181 v


Die Leistung wird man sicherlich voll ausschöpfen können, die rede ist dann halt ned für den Gamer Sektor, Server/Workstations werden die sicher richtig nutzen können


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (13. Juli 2011)

Die TDP scheint zu stimmen, schließlich spricht JC selbst auch von 150W: [LGA2011]


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Natürlich für Server und WS, ist ja ein Xeon, und ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass man ihn in einen Home PC gesteckt hat. (Ausnahme Mac)


----------



## evosociety (13. Juli 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Natürlich für Server und WS, ist ja ein Xeon, und ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass man ihn in einen Home PC gesteckt hat. (Ausnahme Mac)


 
Ich werde mir den vielleicht in einen Home PC stecken


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den vielleicht in einen Home PC stecken


 Ich würde es in meinen PC tun, WENN ICH DAS MOFUing GELD HÄTTE!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2011)

Google hilft mit Schwedisch für Anfänger 

Google Übersetzer


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2011)

150W kommen mir bei dem Takt etwas hoch vor...

Prinzipiell hätte ich aber nichts dagegen, dass die TDP Grenzen etwas aufgeweitet werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

150 Watt TDP halte ich für sehr realistisch. Außerdem ist das Teil ja gigantisch groß, wenn man das mit Sandy N vergleicht. OK, 4 Kerne mehr drin aber dafür kein Grafikkern.



Superwip schrieb:


> 150W kommen mir bei dem Takt etwas hoch vor...
> 
> Prinzipiell hätte ich aber nichts dagegen, dass die TDP Grenzen etwas aufgeweitet werden



Na ja, 150 Watt ist schon heftig, wo soll das wieder enden?


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also das ist garantiert ein Auslesefehler - mit 1,81V wäre die CPU längst gegrillt.
> 
> Auch die von CPU-z angegebene TDP muss nicht zwangsläufig stimmen - siehe aktuell beim Bulldozer
> 
> mfg


 

tippfehler?


----------



## watercooled (13. Juli 2011)

Uiuiui, wie viele Pins hat das Dingen denn bitte?


----------



## ViP94 (13. Juli 2011)

150W finde ich viel zu viel für einen PC. 
für einen Server von mit aus aber unter dem Schreibtisch?


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juli 2011)

ViP94 schrieb:


> 150W finde ich viel zu viel für einen PC.
> für einen Server von mit aus aber unter dem Schreibtisch?


 Ist mir auch zuviel, egal wieviel Leistung das Dingens hat. Aber mal abwarten, was die Praxis sagt.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2011)

> 150 Watt TDP halte ich für sehr realistisch. Außerdem ist das Teil ja gigantisch groß, wenn man das mit Sandy N vergleicht. OK, 4 Kerne mehr drin aber dafür kein Grafikkern.


 
Der i7-2600s schafft etwa 2,8 GHz mit 65W TDP inkl. IGP; bei 2x65 wären wir wieder bei den "üblichen" 130W, es ist ja auch anzunehmen, dass die effizienz sich eher verbessert als verschlechtert



> Uiuiui, wie viele Pins hat das Dingen denn bitte?


 
2011



> 150W finde ich viel zu viel für einen PC. für einen Server von mit aus aber unter dem Schreibtisch?


 
Wieso nicht? Wenn er die richtige Leistung hat würde ich auch einen 300W CPU kaufen; GPUs können es ja auch und CPUs sind in einem klassischen PC auch einfacher zu kühlen

Moderne Towerkühler oder gar WaKüs fadisieren sich doch sowieso...


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der i7-2600s schafft etwa 2,8 GHz mit 65W TDP inkl. IGP; bei 2x65 wären wir wieder bei den "üblichen" 130W, es ist ja auch anzunehmen, dass die effizienz sich eher verbessert als verschlechtert


 
Naja, du hast aber auch 2,5 mal so viel Cache, sowie 3 zusätzliche QPI Links. Ganz zu schweigen von dem PCI-E Controller  Das frisst schon EXTREM viel Leistung, also gerade die Links nach außen. Du musst ja das Signal treiben...


----------



## XE85 (13. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> tippfehler?



in der Tat, Bilder genauer ansehn hilft 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, du hast aber auch 2,5 mal so viel Cache, sowie 3 zusätzliche QPI Links. Ganz zu schweigen von dem PCI-E Controller  Das frisst schon EXTREM viel Leistung, also gerade die Links nach außen. Du musst ja das Signal treiben...


 
So sieht es aus, erst mal abwarten, was da wirklich dran ist, aber 150 Watt TDP wäre schon eine Hausnummer, egal wie viel Leistung das Teil nun hat.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2011)

> Naja, du hast aber auch 2,5 mal so viel Cache, sowie 3 zusätzliche QPI Links. Ganz zu schweigen von dem PCI-E Controller  Das frisst schon EXTREM viel Leistung, also gerade die Links nach außen. Du musst ja das Signal treiben...


 
Na ja, eher 1,25 mal so viel Cache (im Vergleich zu zwei i7-2600s), dafür aber eben keine (zwei) IGPs

Der PCIe Controller ist auch nicht sooo viel fetter: 32 Lanes vs. 48, ich denke nicht, dass PCIe 3.0 grundsätzlich viel mehr verbraucht

desweiteren zählt bei der TDP ja nur die Abwärme, nicht die Leistung, die elektrisch abgeführt wird... und man spart _zwei_ IGPs samt I/O


----------



## Cyris (13. Juli 2011)

Die Sandy-EP und die dazugehörigen Mainboards mit X79 Chipsatz machen nicht nur technisch richtig was her, da bin ich froh das mein CH5 nicht das letzte Sample System war .
QPI spielt beim X79 ja auch nicht mehr eine all zu große Rolle, soweit ich das weiß, nutzt man sie dort doch nur für die Anbindung mehrer CPUs. Beim LGA1366 war es ja die Verbindung von CPU/IOH. Somit fällt das ja auch weg da das PCIe Interface ja in der CPU ist und somit landen wir bei DMI2.0.


----------



## noghry (13. Juli 2011)

Um auf den Größenvergleich noch mal zu kommen: du musst aber auch bedenken, das du 1/3 mehr Kontaktpunkte zum Sockel hast, als bei einer 1155er CPU. Von daher ist der Größenunterschied gerechtvertigt.
Und den Leistungsunterschied wird meiner Meinung nach nicht so gravierend ausfallen, außer es zieht großen Nutzen aus dem großen Cache. Wahrscheinlich wird das Quad-Channel-Interface auch noch ein bischen was rausreisen, aber nicht im größeren Maße.
Von daher warten wir einfach mal ab.
Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juli 2011)

Man darf gespannt sein was da an Leistung rumkommt.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, eher 1,25 mal so viel Cache (im Vergleich zu zwei i7-2600s), dafür aber eben keine (zwei) IGPs
> 
> Der PCIe Controller ist auch nicht sooo viel fetter: 32 Lanes vs. 48, ich denke nicht, dass PCIe 3.0 grundsätzlich viel mehr verbraucht
> 
> desweiteren zählt bei der TDP ja nur die Abwärme, nicht die Leistung, die elektrisch abgeführt wird... und man spart _zwei_ IGPs samt I/O


 
Da  vergisst du aber, dass mit PCI-E 3.0 die Taktrate um 50% ansteigt. Da musst du schon massig mehr Energie aufwenden, um das Signal über die gleiche Distanz zu treiben. Von einigen anderen Problemen abgesehen, war das ja auch mit ein Grund dafür, dass eben die Taktrate nur um 50% angestiegen ist, und eben nur noch kürzere Strecken erlaubt sind.


----------



## Chrisch (13. Juli 2011)

Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Die TDP scheint zu stimmen, schließlich spricht JC selbst auch von 150W: [LGA2011]


 Jo, 150W sind korrekt. Steht auch so in meinem Tech-Dokument. Siehe Anhang, letzte CPU.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 150 Watt TDP halte ich für sehr realistisch. Außerdem ist das Teil ja gigantisch groß, wenn man das mit Sandy N vergleicht. OK, 4 Kerne mehr drin aber dafür kein Grafikkern.
> 
> Na ja, 150 Watt ist schon heftig, wo soll das wieder enden?


Es ist eine Server CPU, da ist eine 150W TDP nicht selten. Zumal die TDP nichts über den Verbrauch aussagt, sondern nur für die Systembuilder dient einen Kühler zu verbauen der in der Lage ist genügend Abwärme abzuführen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde 150W für Server CPUs ALLES andere als normal 

Da schaut man eher drauf, das die wenig verbrauchen, damit man die auch schön in Pizzaschachteln packen kann...

Son Rack mit Quadsockel-1U-Einheiten, kann ich mir nicht wirklich recht vorstellen. Nur von der CPU her 600er Watt TDP einplanen.


----------



## Chrisch (13. Juli 2011)

Kommt doch ganz auf den Server an und was der leisten muss. Gibt ja auch welche mit 70W TDP.

Und wie schonmal erwähnt, die TDP hat nichts mit dem Verbrauch zu tun. Btw was bringt ein niedriger Verbrauch wenn die Effizienz ggf. schlechter ist?


----------



## evosociety (13. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich finde 150W für Server CPUs ALLES andere als normal
> 
> Da schaut man eher drauf, das die wenig verbrauchen, damit man die auch schön in Pizzaschachteln packen kann...
> 
> Son Rack mit Quadsockel-1U-Einheiten, kann ich mir nicht wirklich recht vorstellen. Nur von der CPU her 600er Watt TDP einplanen.


 
Frisst dann halt 2 HU's :>
Bei InterXion sollte das durch die mehr als effizienten Chiller sogar mit 1HU möglich sein.


----------



## Alte-Schule (13. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Uiuiui, wie viele Pins hat das Dingen denn bitte?


 Hehe der war gut


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Frisst dann halt 2 HU's :>
> Bei InterXion sollte das durch die mehr als effizienten Chiller sogar mit 1HU möglich sein.


 
1U ist aber verkaufsfördernd, da man damit allgemein eine höhere Cores/Rack Zahl erhält. 

@Chrisch:

Klar muss man sich die Effizients ansehen, aber für viele/einige ist es eben auch wichtig, eine CPU-Power XY in Z Racks gepackt zu bekommen, weil einfach nicht mehr Platz da ist.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, erst mal abwarten, was da wirklich dran ist, aber 150 Watt TDP wäre schon eine Hausnummer, egal wie viel Leistung das Teil nun hat.



Wir reden hier immerhin von 8 Kernen. Es kommt jetzt eben noch auf die Relation zur Leistung an, aber 150W könnten schon plausibel sein, sofern sie final auch stimmen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Juli 2011)

interessante News... bei der Gelegeheit habe ich auch mal wieder meine Schwedisch-Grundkenntnisse überprüfen können...
*Processor Input Voltage range*, ist das der Bereich, an den man "drehen kann, wenn man will" und sagt die max. vom Hersteller empfohlende Voltspannung aus...? Frage an die Ocer..


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juli 2011)

haben die gar keinen freien multi?


----------



## Jan565 (13. Juli 2011)

8x3GHz bei 1,18Vc, halte ich für 1. bei 150W TDP für viel zu viel und die Spannung ist auch nicht gerade der bringer bei nur 22nm. Erwartet habe ich 1VC bei 3GHz+, denn die fertigung ist schon 1/3 kleiner als vorher, da muss die Spannung auch fallen. Mein AMD bei 45nm braucht für die 3GHz gerade mal 1,2Vc.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (13. Juli 2011)

Es sind aber 32 und nicht 22nm.


----------



## Jan565 (13. Juli 2011)

Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Es sind aber 32 und nicht 22nm.


 
oh, versehen  steht sogar auf dem einen Screen. 

Trotzdem zu viel, finde ich, selbst für 32nm.


----------



## Stricherstrich (13. Juli 2011)

Gibts schon Preise? Wird ja dann wohl bei 700 - 1000 liegen


----------



## zweilinkehaende (13. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> haben die gar keinen freien multi?



Wahrscheinlich nicht.
Bei Server-Prozzis wird normalerweise nicht übertaktet.
Bei Konstuktionen dieser Größenordnung (Server-Farmen, etc.) ist die Garantie wichtig.
Außerdem würde die ohnehin schon hohe TDP weiter steigen.
Und nicht jedes Exemplar lässt sich gleich gut übertakten -> mehr Verwaltungsaufwand
-> Lieber mehr Racks

@Warum nicht einfach mehr kleinere (weniger TDP) nehmen:
   die MBs müssen einzeln bezahlt werden und mehr Prozzies = mehr Verwaltungsaufwand für Software und Techniker

EDIT:
Was mich wundert ist, warum der 911434 (8 Kerne, mehr Turbo Takt) mit 95TDP mit dem 911438 (6 Kerne) gleichauf ist (TDP) (in Chrisch's Dokument)


----------



## Chrisch (13. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> oh, versehen  steht sogar auf dem einen Screen.
> 
> Trotzdem zu viel, finde ich, selbst für 32nm.


 Die Spannung ist doch wumpe, selbst wenn die mit 5V laufen würde. Was wichtig ist, ist die Leistung und der Verbrauch bzw halt die Effizienz.

Und was hat die Fertigung mit der VCore zu tun? Guck dir die aktuellen Bulldozer Screenshots an, die haben standard Spannung von ~1.4v+ bei 32nm, ist halt ne andere Fertigung.

Und zu deinem AMD, mein Sandy Bridge "braucht" auch nur ~1v bei standard Takt hat aber von Haus aus ~1.16v. Der Hersteller muss gewährleisten das die CPU überall funktioniert.

*Edit:* was noch erwähnt werden sollte, bei diesen CPUs handelt es sich um 2-Way CPUs, also max. 2 Sockel.

Die 4-Way CPUs haben niedrigere Taktraten (8 Core = 2.3GHz + Turbo TDP 130W und 6 Core 2GHz + Turbo TDP 95W)


----------



## rajadas (14. Juli 2011)

mal ne dumme frage meinerseits
ich verfolge mittlerweile seid n paar jahren die etwicklung von prozessoren und intel hatte schon mit der generation core2 quad sogar nen 6 kerner im portofolio 
allerdings nur für server
nun bringt laut pcgh intel für desktop ja leider wieder nuir die 6 kerner und das topmodell der 8 kerner bleibt nur für server
allerdings bringt intel 2 sockel
lga 2011 und lga 1356
für den 1356 ist mir klar das da nur 6 kerner kommen
aber kann man den 8kerner denn überhaupt auf den lga2011 welche für desktops gebaut werden
nutzen?
oder muss erst wieder son gerät like evga sr2 auf den markt kommen welches speziell für den 8 kerner sein wird?


----------



## Mix3ry (14. Juli 2011)

Besorge dir ein Workstation Board wie die ASUS WS Reihe und hau da nen 8kern Xeon drauf 

Aber jetz echt ma  LGA 1156, 1366, 1567, 1155, 2011 und 1356 >_>


----------



## Chrisch (14. Juli 2011)

Naja, LGA1156, 1366 & 1567 darfste nimmer mitzählen da diese quasi durch die neuen (1155, 1356 & 2011) ersetzt werden.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2011)

> Besorge dir ein Workstation Board wie die ASUS WS Reihe und hau da nen 8kern Xeon drauf


 
Workstation Boards haben aber den nicht unerheblichen Nachteil, dass man mit ihnen bestenfalls sehr eingeschränkt übertakten kann...

Bisher war es aber kein Problem Xeons in Desktop MBs zu nutzen



> Aber jetz echt ma  LGA 1156, 1366, 1567, 1155, 2011 und 1356 >_>


 
Bei AMD sieht es ähnlich aus...

PGA AM3, AM3+, FM1, LGA C32, G34... und nächstes Jahr kommen, wenns wahr ist wieder _drei_ neue


----------



## XE85 (14. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 8x3GHz bei 1,18Vc, halte ich für 1. bei 150W TDP  für viel zu viel und die Spannung ist auch nicht gerade der bringer bei  nur 22nm.



Also diese Kritik ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. 1,18V sind für ein 400mm2 großes, 3GHz 8 Kern ES ein recht guter Wert der auf dem Niveau der Sandy Bridge Serienmodell liegt. Was daran viel zu viel Spannung sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Vor allem wenn man als Vergleich mal die BD ES nimmt die teilweise mit 1,4V und mehr laufen, bei nur unwesentlich höherem Grundtakt und gleicher Fertigungsgröße.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Mein AMD bei  45nm braucht für die 3GHz gerade mal 1,2Vc.



In meinen Augen ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich. ES vs Serienmodell, 4 vs 8 Kerne + SMT. Zudem gehe ich davon aus das die 1,2V optimiertes Undervolting sind. 

mfg


----------

